# Condensation in headlight, NCT due



## stefg (18 Aug 2014)

Hi All,

I have just noticed that there is condensation in my car's headlight (BMW 3 series) and my NCT is booked for this weekend.  I have recently changed the bulb and washed the car so I guess that is related.

Does anyone know of a simple fix for this or do I need to take it to the garage?  

I notice that the [broken link removed] state that if the headlamp "Contains water / moisture" it is a reason for failure so I will have to get it fixed.

Thanks
Stef


----------



## Branz (18 Aug 2014)

if done with care, u can take out the bulb and then gently heat the glass with a hairdryer and then with maybe a cardboard roll blow warm air into the fitting from the space for the bulb, this will change the damp air for dry air.
Repeat as required, with the key being patience


----------



## stefg (18 Aug 2014)

Thanks for that, I'll give it a try


----------



## gianni (18 Aug 2014)

I've faced a similar problem in the past. I took off the covers at the back of the lights and drove around without them for a few days. It dried up everything inside. I also rescheduled my NCT for later in the day in case the weather conditions in the morning led to more condensation.

I've heard of people using silica sachets (like the ones you would get inside the box of a new pair of shoes) to draw out the moisture. You need to tape the sachets inside the offending headight.


----------



## Boyd (18 Aug 2014)

I had the same issue last week in my back lights. In fact mine were 1/5 full of water, not just condensation. I drilled a small hole at the bottom of the covering glass (plastic) in each, allowing the water to drain out immediately. 

The condensation then dries up after a week or so, since the air can get into the light covering.


----------



## stefg (18 Aug 2014)

Thanks for all the suggestions, I will try them and let you know how it goes.  I would be reluctant to drill a hole so I'll try the other methods first.

Thanks again


----------



## foggylad (18 Aug 2014)

Is it the weather? I got condensation on inside of tail light a week ago after heavy rain, still hasn't cleared up, it's slow and tedious to remove the unit, I'm kinda hoping it might clear up itself. Heard it can be seals but it hasn't happened before. I heard about the tips mentioned above.
Edit: Checked it this evening, it's cleared up!


----------



## stefg (23 Aug 2014)

I was unable to find somewhere to park close enough to a socket to use a hair dryer in time for the NCT so I just removed the covers from the headlights and put some kitchen paper in some of the gaps.  Left it sit for 24 hours and then the paper was slightly damp and the water was gone from the headlights.  Passed NCT this morning and headlight has no condensation left at all. Thanks for all the suggestions


----------

